# Repticon Ft. Lauderdale - November 23 & 24, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
November 23 & 24, 2013

Where:
War Memorial Auditorium
800 NE 8th Street
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33304

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Ft. Lauderdale Show:
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. In 2012, the Ft. Lauderdale show returned with the giant Repticon Ft. Lauderdale at the historic Ft. Lauderdale War Memorial Auditorium within an easy driving distance of West Palm Beach, Miami, and all of South Florida. With three great shows in 2012, Repticon Ft. Lauderdale now stands as the premiere South Florida show. Be sure to catch our many returns in 2013 to the same venue and enjoy all the excitement that only Repticon can bring to the reptile hobby!

For more information: Repticon Ft Lauderdale Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

